# Momma to Be!



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm very happy for you! And she just looks so beautiful!!  wow  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow is she beautiful!! Best Wishes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh puppies!!! I can't wait to see them. Momma is absolutely beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I can only imagine how excited you must be! She is such a pretty girl! Do you have pictures of the daddy?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, yes! Sire is my Tiger - GCH Safari's Specter BN RA CGC. Surely you've seen lots of his photos posted here!

This will be the second litter that he has sired.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice! So do you expect all black and whites in the litter, or are there any other colors in their pedigrees?
I was so disappointed when my breeder was expecting a black litter, and got only one apricot puppy!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Blacks and whites expected.  No other colors.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She looks great. I loved raising puppies.  Please tell me - what is the elephant thing in the box?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> She looks great. I loved raising puppies.  Please tell me - what is the elephant thing in the box?


He he! A little slide for the pen for when the pups are a little older.  Saw it in another breeder's setup and loved the idea! I've also got a little pvc "puppy gym" on the way to help keep them entertained!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Oh, yes! Sire is my Tiger - GCH Safari's Specter BN RA CGC. Surely you've seen lots of his photos posted here!
> 
> This will be the second litter that he has sired.


Who? Never seen him before.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

That is so exciting! Dharma is absolutely stunning and she is going to be one beautiful mother! Congratulations - can hardly wait to see the puppies!!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That elephant thing sounds so fun for the puppies.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Momma is gorgeous and, of course, so is Tiger. Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The box is up! Will add things to it as the time gets closer.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a cool box, I'm Jelly! I'm going to set mine up tomorrow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice set up you have there, CM. Not too long now! :waiting:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Look at her sweet little belly! 

Oh, these are going to be puppies to die for! Can't wait!!

Best wishes!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Very excited to follow this journey! I always shy away from the fosters with young puppies or even worse the ones near birthing because there's just so much I don't know. I shall watch and learn!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

8 weeks pregnant! 1 week to go.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

And the clock is ticking...............

She still carrying high, hasn't 'dropped' yet! LOL! The last week of waiting really sucks!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Big tummy, gorgeous tail and ears - momma Dharma is still beautiful. :love2:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so excited to hear about the babies. We should place bets:

I say 4 black and 2 white/5 males and one little girl.  Anyone else want to bet?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Woohoo. More pups


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fun! Bets! Okay, my guess is 5-8 puppies. Tiger threw plenty of girls last time, and it is the stud dog that determines sex, so I am going to wishfully bet that there will be a nice even split of boys and girls, but we will just have to wait and see!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

i think she has nine or ten in there. She looks like she is carrying quite a load.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think 8-10 pups, with more males than females......!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oooh, I'll play!!

3 black girls, 2 black boys, 2 white girls, 1 white boy.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll bet 7 puppies. 4 whites (2 of each). 3 blacks (2 girls, 1 boy).


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

8 puppies. 
6 black, 2 white. 
5 boys, 3 girls



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

